# Aqueon 38 gallon tank



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So I keep seeing this at Petco every time I go there. It's pretty nice. 38 gallon aquarium. 36 X 12 X 20 I think something like that. and comes with the stand as well for 229.99.

About how many small schooling fish do you think one could fit in there? And also with their dollar per gallon sale, 40 gallon breeders are quite cheap, but where to find a stand for them?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the footprint of the 40B


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too! except I have no idea where to get a stand for that size.


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

I have my 40B on this tv stand from Walmart. I know all the negative stuff about these ready to assemble pieces, but this one is very sturdy and aesthetically pleasing too. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Ho...oad-Cherry-TV-Stand-for-TVs-up-to-47/17206252


----------

